# Simbolo antena en multisim



## Limbo (May 30, 2009)

Hola buenas,

Estoy buscando para poner el simbolo de una antena en Multisim 9 y no hay manera de encontrarlo. ¿Sabeis como se hace?

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

pone un "pin" terminal comun, igual transmitir no va a transmitir! jaja


----------



## Limbo (May 31, 2009)

jaja

Como transmita lo patento 

En fin, gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

ok! pero vamos a medias!


----------



## Limbo (Jun 2, 2009)

Alexus, decepcion, no transmite, habra que llegar a la fama y forrarnos de otra forma D

Pero ya que no transmite  ¿Como puedo hacer para simular que recibe algo?

La cuestion es que estoy haciendo un theremin como ya comento en otro tema y por aproximacion de la mano a la antena crea un tono u otro gracias a la presion que se crea sobre las ondas (o eso he leido), entonces, si no hay cambios en la señal de la antena no puedo ver que cambios surgen en el circuito en el multisim,¿hay forma posible de hacer una simulacion de algo asi?

Gracias!
Saludos.


----------

